# Vexilar



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking forward to buy a vexilar Genz Pak but was wondering what is the difference between FL8-se and FL-18? If you can help me out that would be great. I am not looking for the better one. Just want it worth for the money. thanks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The 18 has a bottom zoom feature that puts the bottom six feet on one-half of the display...no matter what the depth. The 18 is worth the extra money without a doubt. Once you fish with the 18 you will never want one without bottom zoom, no question about it. There are lots of threads about Vexilar's and other sonars that discuss the matter in more detail. Don't try to save $75-100 on your sonar purchace, this is the most important tool you can have for ice fishing besides your lure and bait.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

the fl-18 is the newer model. It has a split screen mode that zooms in on the bottom 6 feet of the bottom, giving you a much better and bigger view of the "fish zone". It also has better target seperation and a brighter screen. i have an fl-8.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

more info here

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=9920

also bumped it for you!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm sure sold on the fl18 after the input I've read. I never thought I'd give in and use one, but it's time. I gotta say, as far as equiptment goes whatever it may be, Nodak outdoors is second to none for product reviews.
:beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will be looking at a FL18, i have tried it before and loved it, havent tried the FL8 but will be looking at one for $375, on the other post it said 399, i guess every store and towns are different prices? Well thanks again  good luck


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Before you buy see if you can try the Lowrance 67 Ice machine. Have had some exposure to them and as much as I like the Vex I think they are a better machine and much easier to convert to use in a boat!

I am struggling with buying it or a camera. Want both but it is not in the cards as of yet! Still need more decoys first!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I haven't gone over to the x67c in the Winter yet from the Vexilar. I did use the x67c on the boat this past Summer and I'm very happy with it on the soft water. Has a built in water temp gauge and has an accessory water speed gauge as well. I'm going to try to use in the next couple of weeks on the ice.


----------

